# YK11 Oral Susp or Conversion to inj?



## Bull_Nuts (Apr 2, 2021)

SO Yuki over at ST raws hooked me up good and because of how much I saved, I was able to finally score some raw YK11.

I only have 2 grams of the stuff so I don't have much room to play around with leaving my method of delivery to making some kind of oral suspension, which I feel would be difficult to dose, can be hard on the liver, and the decreased bioavailability of swallowing it is kinda a wet blanket also, OR choice 2 Figure out a a solid conversion recipe that it will hold it well in and make for a more accurate means of dosing.

Does anyone have experience with making this injectable?

If not, what recipe would most likely work?

Does it easily disolve or will I need some out of the ordinary solvent to  have the most chance at success.

Thanks if anyone can lend any information.

BN


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Apr 2, 2021)

Addendum...I found the chemical profile and chemical characteristics and it says its soluble in DMSO and Ethanol.  

SO anyone ever been able to make a successful conversion of anything given the compound is only soluble with these two solvents?


----------



## Firebirdz (May 6, 2021)

I personally and who ive talked to didnt see any difference in injecting vs oral. So i would just do it orally. But you have plenty because the dosage is so low with this so 2g is plenty. 

Dose at 5-20mg daily. 10mg is good. Less didn't fell like it did much. 20mg wasnt any different. 

Inject 30mg/ml or less for sure 
2% ba 
10% bb 
Gso, or mct

Oral 30-40mg/ml or less for sure, i bet this would hold even around the 
50-60mg/ml

10% dsmo
60% peg300
30% vegetable glycerine


----------



## squatster (Jun 25, 2021)

What did you end up doing?


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Jul 18, 2021)

I did 1gm in 30ml pg, 1ml ba, and 9ml bb and put in a visine bottle.  15 drops is 1/2 ml...concentration is 25mg/ml overall.

Taates like shit but its 100% clear.

BN


----------

